# RealBasic et AppleScript



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2003)

Bonjour,
Connaissez vous des sites ou je pourrez avoir de l'aide pour RealBasic 5 mac os X ????? Avec surtout des tutoriaux ????

Que faut-il utilisez comme code pour mettre des fichiers à la corbeille ( ou bien meme les supprimer ) avec AppleScript ????

Merci d'avance 

Hugo


----------



## mfay (20 Mars 2003)

Voila un petit exemple d'applescript qui peut être appelé dans un programme RealBasic. Il faut déposer le script dans le projet. Il est vu comme une méthode avec  une chaîne en entrée et une chaîne en sortie. En entrée on met un : fich.absolutepath.

Ce script permet d'ouvrir le fichier en paramêtre.

et ça marche.



on run (MonFich)
	-- Attention MonFich est un TEXTE
	try
		set Var to MonFich as string
		tell application "Finder"
			activate
			open file Var
		end tell
		return "Ok"
	on error
		return "KO"
	end try
end run


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2003)

ok merci mais ca ne me dit pas comment supprimer des fichiers ????...?? et il sert a koi precisement ce script ( je debute desole)

J'ai une autre question plus complexe et plus longue :

Je voudrais creer une application sous RealBasic ou les gens peuvent entrer leur victoire et leur defaite au tennis et pour savoir leur classement.... Mais voila je voudrais savoir comment creer un fichier variable sur lequel je mettrais les victoires, les defaites et les points de classement (auparavant rentrer sur le programme ) et qui permetrait au gens d'avoir un recapitulatif (bien sur le variable serait cacher )????...???? De plus comment faire pour que ce variable soit enregistrable ????

Merci

Hugo


----------



## mfay (22 Mars 2003)

si tu veux supprimer un fichier avec RealBasic, il suffit d'écrire :

  LeFichier.Delete

(LeFichier étant un FolderItem)


Sinon mon script permet de demander au Finder d'ouvrir un fichier, c'est tout (La méthode LeFichier.Launch ne répondait pas à mes besoins).


Pour ton cas, tu peux très bien faire un petit fichier texte que tu lis quand tu arrives et que tu enregistres quand tu quitte (ou quand tu fais une mise à jour). Ce fichier pouvant alimenter un tableau en mémoire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mars 2003)

ok mais quel structure mettre sur le fichier texte ???????? et comment faire avec real basic pour le modifier ????????

De plus on et oblige d'avoir un folderitem pour effacer un fichier  ?????


----------



## mfay (23 Mars 2003)

Aïe, il y a de quoi faire.

Un folderitem c'est la classe qui permet de gérer un fichier. C'est par elle que tu peux traiter un fichier. Par exemple :

Déclaration :
Dim LeFich as folderitem

Positionnement sur un fichier "TOTO" présent à la racine :
Lefich = GetFolderItem( GetFolderItem("").Child("TOTO") )

Delete du fichier :
LeFich.Delete

Ecriture de trois lignes :
Dim LeFich as folderitem
Dim LeStream as textOutputSream
Lefich = GetFolderItem( GetFolderItem("").Child("TOTO") )
LeStream = LeFich.CreateTextFile
LeStream.WriteLine "Ligne1"
LeStream.WriteLine "Ligne2"
LeStream.WriteLine "Ligne3"
LeStram.Close

Bon, faut un peu chercher dans le "LANGAGE REFERENCE", il est très bien fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au boulot !


----------



## jmini (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,
Connaissez vous des sites ou je pourrez avoir de l'aide pour RealBasic 5 mac os X ????? Avec surtout des tutoriaux ????
* 

[/QUOTE]
MacFr a un forum RB très actif...
Alsyd propose un tutoriel de base (création d'un traitement de texte), il n'ont pas encore traduit ni RB 5 ni la doc, mais tu dois pouvoir utiliser celui de RB 4.5 sans aucun pb... le code n'a pas trop changer (attention, le débuggage ne se fait plus de la même manière)
RB-Info est une petite publication avec des exemple de code... cependant pour le moment le projet est un peu en veille, par manque de temps de son rédacteur... (mais les 4 premier nr sont géniaux...)


----------



## jmini (22 Mai 2003)

Mon Forum préféré pour les questions RB est à nouveau en service...

J'ai donc retrouvé un exemple d'utilisation d'Apple Script dans RBasic. Il s'agissait d'une réponse à quelqu'un qui voulait récupérer des infos provenant de iTunes...

J'ai après écrit un article, qui n'a jamais été publier... mais qui est disponible sur mon espace Web :  ArticleRB_AS.sit il y a un exemple et des explications...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />Que faut-il utilisez comme code pour mettre des fichiers à la corbeille ( ou bien meme les supprimer ) avec AppleScript ????

[/QUOTE]

Voici un petit code AppleScript commenté :
 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>--Activation du Finder
tell application "Finder"
  --Choix du fichier
  set LeFichier to (choose file)
  --Placer le fichier dans la corbeille
  delete LeFichier
  --Vider la corbeille
  empty trash
end tell</pre><hr /> 
a+


----------



## predateur (2 Juin 2003)

si ca t'interresse j'ai des pdf sur AppleScript et RealBasic.

Envoie moi un mail (adresse ds la signature)

Si y'en a d'autres qui sont interressé contactez moi


----------



## jmini (7 Juin 2003)

Pourquoi tiens tu à un appleSrcipt ???

Pour suprimer un fichier il y a la méthode .delete des folderitems... (qui ne marche qu'avec des fichiers ou des dossiers vide)


----------



## predateur (9 Juin 2003)

Voila la doc je l'ai publier ici


----------



## jmini (10 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par predateur:</font><hr /> * Voila la doc je l'ai publier ici * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel est l'intéret de remettre en ligne des pdf venant d'ALSYD et de  trad.applescript.free.fr  ????


----------

